# les doigts de pied / les orteils



## geve

Mais oui, parfaitement, les doigts de pied : en voilà un sujet intéressant ! (en tout cas, moi, il m'intéresse beaucoup)

Voilà, j'ai une question bête, mais je sais que les questions bêtes ne vous font pas peur, alors je me lance : 
Les doigts de pied ont un nom générique, "les orteils". Mais ils n'ont pas de nom individuel, contrairement aux doigts des mains. On s'y réfère parfois avec des éléments descriptifs : le gros orteil, le petit doigt de pied, le quatrième doigt de pied (en partant de la gauche ou de la droite ?)... Mais enfin, vous avouerez que ça a nettement moins de classe qu'un "auriculaire" ou qu'un "majeur".

Alors pourquoi ? Pourquoi cet ostracisme intolérable envers des éléments certes petits, mais infiniment utiles dans la vie courante ??  
Ou alors, peut-être ont-ils des noms qui sont peu connus / peu usités ? Si c'est le cas, hâtez-vous de m'en faire part, je vous prie.

D'autre part, est-ce que vous utilisez indifféremment les mots "orteil" et "doigt de pied", ou bien y a-t-il des situations où il vous semble que l'un est plus approprié ?

Question subsidiaire : si je vous dit "j'ai une blessure à l'orteil", est-ce que spontanément vous imaginez duquel je veux parler ?

Merci de vos réponses sur ce sujet hautement intellectuel et crucial


----------



## xav

Il me semble qu'orteil est littéraire et doigt de pied du style oral.
Ils sont si petits et si loin (je parle pour moi) qu'on a négligé de les différencier. Et puis, essayez donc de vous en fourrer un dans l'oreille !
Une théorie veut que le développement de notre intellect soit lié à la perte de leur différenciation et de la capacité à saisir, propre à nos cousins (et ancêtres ?) les quadrumanes. Cela valait bien la peine, non ?

D'ailleurs, même la partie du corps entre le genou et le talon n'a pas de nom propre, puisqu'on lui donne le même qu'à l'ensemble qui va de la hanche au talon !
(et je suis même en train de me demander, en vain, comment s'appelle l'équivalent inférieur du poignet...!!!)

Quant à "l'orteil" tout seul, pour moi, c'est celui qui prend le maximum de place et qui a toutes les chances de se cogner en premier !
Mais curieusement, on ne pourrait pas employer "le doigt de pied" de la même manière, il me semble que cela amènerait immanquablement la réponse "lequel ?".

On aurait donc les équivalences suivantes :

...................... oral............................. .écrit

............... doigts de pied........................orteils
......................orteil...........................gros orteil


----------



## zaby

geve said:
			
		

> Mais oui, parfaitement, les doigts de pied : en voilà un sujet intéressant ! (en tout cas, moi, il m'intéresse beaucoup)
> 
> Voilà, j'ai une question bête, mais je sais que les questions bêtes ne vous font pas peur, alors je me lance :
> Les doigts de pied ont un nom générique, "les orteils". Mais ils n'ont pas de nom individuel, contrairement aux doigts des mains. On s'y réfère parfois avec des éléments descriptifs : le gros orteil, le petit doigt de pied, le quatrième doigt de pied (en partant de la gauche ou de la droite ?)... Mais enfin, vous avouerez que ça a nettement moins de classe qu'un "auriculaire" ou qu'un "majeur".
> 
> Alors pourquoi ? Pourquoi cet ostracisme intolérable envers des éléments certes petits, mais infiniment utiles dans la vie courante ??
> Ou alors, peut-être ont-ils des noms qui sont peu connus / peu usités ? Si c'est le cas, hâtez-vous de m'en faire part, je vous prie.


Je ne crois pas non plus qu'ils aient chacun un nom. 


			
				geve said:
			
		

> D'autre part, est-ce que vous utilisez indifféremment les mots "orteil" et "doigt de pied", ou bien y a-t-il des situations où il vous semble que l'un est plus approprié ?


Je dis quasiment toujours "orteil". Mais je n'ai rien contre l'appelation "doigt de pied" 


			
				geve said:
			
		

> Question subsidiaire : si je vous dit "j'ai une blessure à l'orteil", est-ce que spontanément vous imaginez duquel je veux parler ?


Non, mais je dirais que ce n'est pas au gros orteil.

edit : Je vais donc à l'encontre de ce qu'a dit Xav. J'aurais dit que si c'était le gros orteil, on l'aurait précisé. 


			
				geve said:
			
		

> Merci de vos réponses sur ce sujet hautement intellectuel et crucial


Un petit lien pour voir que ce sujet a quand même poussé quelqu'un à écrire un article sur wikipedia : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orteil


----------



## geve

xav said:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'orteil est littéraire et doigt de pied du style oral.
> Ils sont si petits et si loin (je parle pour moi) qu'on a négligé de les différencier. Et puis, essayez donc de vous en fourrer un dans l'oreille !
> Une théorie veut que le développement de notre intellect soit lié à la perte de leur différenciation et de la capacité à saisir, propre à nos cousins (et ancêtres ?) les quadrumanes. Cela valait bien la peine, non ?


Voilà qui est intéressant. Le développement d'une extrémité entraînerait donc la régression de l'extrémité opposée... ou alors, l'incapacité à tenir sa fourchette entre les orteils inciterait à réfléchir davantage... mais je m'égare, je crois.  



			
				zaby said:
			
		

> Non, mais je dirais que ce n'est pas au gros orteil.
> 
> edit : Je vais donc à l'encontre de ce qu'a dit Xav. J'aurais dit que si c'était le gros orteil, on l'aurait précisé.


En effet, les deux raisonnements se tiennent : on pourrait dire que si l'on ne précise rien, c'est qu'il s'agit du plus important... ou si l'on ne précise pas, c'est que c'en est un qui n'a pas de nom particulier. 
Le doute subsiste, donc.

En tout cas, merci de me rassurer : s'il y a un article sur wikipédia, c'est que le sujet est sérieux !


----------



## Ruka

c'est surtout que les orteilles n'ont aucune utilité particulière 

en regardant les racines
l'auriculaire, vient du fait qu'il sert à se curer l'oreille
annulaire, lui vient de anneaux, car il sert à porter l'alliance du mariage
l'index, lui est le doigt que l'on utilise par reflex pour montrer

par contre les english utilisent Hallux pour le gros orteille mais n'ont pas d'appelation pour les autres. How bizarre.
comme quoi, çà rejoint la theorie de l'insignifiance.


----------



## Jim69

il y a aussi le majeur, le plus grand des doigts... majeur


----------



## Ruka

euh oui mais le majeur n'indique en rien son utilité.


----------



## geve

Ruka said:
			
		

> c'est surtout que les orteils n'ont aucune utilité particulière


Ne dites pas ça, malheureux, ils pourraient vous entendre !!!

Vous êtes sûr pour l'usage anglais de "hallux" ? Je sais que c'est un mot latin et qu'il est utilisé en France dans le domaine médical, pour désigner une malformation de l'orteil ("hallux valgus")...

J'ai une autre question concernant le gros orteil (oui, j'ai un faible pour celui-là) : est-ce qu'il vous paraît acceptable de l'appeler "le pouce" ?  

D'autre part, comme j'espère bien que ce fil devienne LA référence documentaire en matière de liguistique des orteils, j'ai mené des recherches complémentaires : voici donc le nom des orteils en image. Il semble donc
- qu'il n'y ait effectivement pas de nom spécifique pour chacun des orteils
- et qu'on les compte en partant du plus gros (c'est logique !)

Et voici une autre preuve que le sujet est sérieux : un coach hollandais a développé la science de l'analyse des orteils :


> L'interprétation de la forme et de la position de nos orteils permet d'analyser notre comportement et notre caractère


Voilà voilà...


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour!

Geve, j'avais suivi ton fil de près en faisant des recherches du côté de la réflexologie, en me disant peut-être vais-je trouver quelque chose par là, mais non rien du tout. 



> c'est surtout que les orteilles n'ont aucune utilité particulière.


 
Haha! J'ai rencontré une personne en Espagne, début des années 90, un jeune homme à l'époque, qui n'a donc pas de bras, et qui était non seulement DJ, mais qui aussi produisait sa propre musique, tout en gérant son propre label également. 

Il fallait le voir mixer devant cette foule ahurie, sortir ses disques de son flying case avec ses orteils, et le pire toujours avec ses mêmes orteils, nous faisait des mixs d'enfer!!!! Imaginez! 

Et bien, mieux encore, il faisait une paêlla à tomber par terre!!!! 
Il en faisait plein de choses avec ses orteils, je peux vous le dire, car je l'ai bien côtoyé à cette époque, et ainsi l'observant dans sa vie privée, je n'en revenais pas, c'était hallucinant... par contre, j'étais toute désignée pour lui allumer ses cigarettes, car avec les briquets, c'était pas évident... 

Voilà! Vive les orteils!!!!


----------



## geve

Salut Angel ! C'est sympa de venir te rallier à ma cause "parlons des orteils, parce qu'ils le valent bien !"  
Impressionnante ton histoire... Je comprends qu'il ait eu des difficultés à allumer un briquet entre le _pouce _et _l'index_ du pied...


----------



## CARNESECCHI

hélas!
Contrairement à celui des singes, notre gros orteil n'est pas opposable aux autres orteil! Il peut faire pince latéralement mais pas en face!
L'appeler "pouce" en ferait alors le seul pouce non opposable de la création! 
"Qualem pollicem mundum perderat"


----------



## Amityville

Bonjour tout le monde 
Je me suis toujours senti les orteils comme cinq petits appendices,sans individualiser que le gros et le petit. Mais par rapport au petit, je crois avoir lu quelque part il y a longtemps que si l'on perd le petit, désormais on a du mal à marcher, on perd son équilibre.( je ne l'ai pas mis à l'épreuve pourtant)
(ailleurs, j'ai jamais entendu 'hallux' et concernant la réflexologie, chaque orteil a rapport à une partie spécifique du corps, n'est-ce pas ? on pourrait ainsi les nommer)

Au revoir, en remuant le petit ( est-ce que vous, vous êtes capables de les remuer séparément ?)


----------



## geve

Amityville said:
			
		

> (ailleurs, j'ai jamais entendu 'hallux' et concernant la réflexologie, chaque orteil a rapport à une partie spécifique du corps, n'est-ce pas ? on pourrait ainsi les nommer)


Ça serait une bonne piste, ça ! Malheureusement, d'après ce que j'ai trouvé, ça nous donnerait
- _"l'orteil de l'hypophyse"_ (= le gros) et _"les orteils des sinus"_ (= les 4 autres) [ce site]
- ou alors : _"l'orteil de la deuxième incisive et de la canine inférieures droite", "l'orteil de la première et de la deuxième prémolaires inférieures droite"..._[ce site]

(désolée, Amity, je suis incapable de te rendre ton salut orteillien)


			
				CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Contrairement à celui des singes, notre gros orteil n'est pas opposable aux autres orteil! Il peut faire pince latéralement mais pas en face!
> L'appeler "pouce" en ferait alors le seul pouce non opposable de la création!
> "Qualem pollicem mundum perderat"


Exactement, Carnesecchi, c'est pourquoi j'ai été très étonnée de le trouver sur quelques sites médico-scientifiques :
CHU de Rouen (double-cliquer sur le mot "pouce"), L'infirmière virtuelle, Anatomie humaine, Révisions SVT pour le Bac... Mais c'est sans doute parce que "gros orteil" ne faisait pas assez 'scientifique' comme appellation.


[Edit: sinon, je vous rassure, j'ai aussi des passions plus normales, dans la vraie vie]


----------



## DJU

Bonjour à tous !
j'étais sur google, pour me renseingner justement sur le noms de nos orteils, depuis quelques temps j'y pensais et je trouvais ça injuste (pour eux) qu'ils n'aient pas de nom spécifiuques, enfin peut etre qu'ils en ont et si oui je veux absolument le savoir, sinon bah avec une amie on va les batiser, et on leurs donnera un nom a chacun !!
Si vous avez d'autres infos dessus je suis preneuse, jai déjà apris certains trucs avec vos messages d'avant ! continué !


----------



## Calamitintin

Moi je dis les _*doigts d'orteils de pieds_, comme ça on est bien sûr de ce dont je parle 
Et je suis d'accord pour les distinctions : "je me suis blessé à l'orteil" : je comprends le 2è, le 3è ou le 4è, parce que le gros ou le petit on aurait précisé


----------



## Gévy

C'est le pied, ce fil ! Salut à tous !

Doigts de pied ou orteils, lequel choisir des deux... voyons, moi, je dirais: les doigts de pied pour les intimes, et les orteils pour les médecins. 

Dans les orteils on parle du gros et du petit. Les trois autres on les compte à partir dudit "gros".

Une question absolument primordiale : si l'on devait en nommer un le majeur, quel serait dans votre cas cet orteil ? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## itka

xav said:


> (et je suis même en train de me demander, en vain, comment s'appelle l'équivalent inférieur du poignet...!!!)



La cheville, non ?


----------



## geve

Ah, ça faisait longtemps qu'on n'avait pas parlé de mes orteils... ces petites choses susceptibles ont bien failli se vexer. 


DJU said:


> Bonjour à tous !
> j'étais sur google, pour me renseingner justement sur le noms de nos orteils, depuis quelques temps j'y pensais et je trouvais ça injuste (pour eux) qu'ils n'aient pas de nom spécifiuques, enfin peut etre qu'ils en ont et si oui je veux absolument le savoir, sinon bah avec une amie on va les batiser, et on leurs donnera un nom a chacun !!


Bienvenue, DJU ! Nous sommes bien d'accord sur ce point, c'est tout à fait injuste. 
Je te suggère de faire une chansonnette avec les prénoms que tu auras trouvé, ça aide à les fixer dans l'esprit des gens !



Gévy said:


> Une question absolument primordiale : si l'on devait en nommer un le majeur, quel serait dans votre cas cet orteil ?


C'te question ! L'orteil avec lequel on fait un geste obscène, bien sûr !


----------



## _the_ADMONISHER

Trouver le nom des orteils mafoie, c'est pas le pied !


----------



## burrita

Salut, ce matin même on m ´a offert un cd pour faire de la gym en français. La prof de gym appelle orteils aux doigts des pieds. Ça pourrai être parce qu´elle est americaine y la traduction est faite en français. Comment dirai une prof de gym française, apuyez-vous sur la pointe de vos doigts des pieds où apuyez-vous sur vos orteils?

Salutations a tous, bonne fin week end


----------



## geve

burrita said:


> Salut, ce matin même on m ´a offert un cd pour faire de la gym en français. La prof de gym appelle orteils aux doigts des pieds. Ça pourrai être parce qu´elle est americaine y la traduction est faite en français. Comment dirai une prof de gym française, apuyez-vous sur la pointe de vos doigts des pieds où apuyez-vous sur vos orteils?


Salut Burrita,

Je ne sais pas si tu te poses toujours la question, mais les deux sont possibles. Orteils et doigts de pieds sont des termes synonymes.


----------



## _the_ADMONISHER

tout a fait c'est une question qui demande reflexion; moi j'irrais avec les doigts de pied, sinon sur qu'elle orteille danser ? il faudra bien un jours que quelqu'un les nomme ces pauvres petite !


----------

